Northrup Investigating White Supremacist Employee with Security Clearance - knuththetruth
======
backspace_
Is there supposed to be a link to a story?

~~~
sadris
Think its this: [http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-northrop-
employee-2018...](http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-northrop-
employee-20180705-story.html)

But CA state law protects employees from retaliation based on their political
ideology. So there is nothing they can do.

